# [OT] Happy Birtday (and Hacking too)

## maninthebox1

TANTI AUGURI KOMA!

FINALMENTE POTRAI USARE IL PORTATILE CHE TI E' STATO REGALATO DA TEMPO E CHE NON POTEVI USARE FINO A QUESTA DATA!

ciao ciao

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Scusate se ho aperto un 3d per una stronzata del genere ma glielo avevo promesso!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ma 4 topic uguali identici mi parevano troppi quindi ho cancellato gli altri 3  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: mi sono dimenticato auguri koma

----------

## koma

geeeeeeeeeeeee   :Crying or Very sad:   ragazzi mi fate commuovere persino i miei genitori si sono scordati del mio compleannoe  invece voi no  :Very Happy:  vi adoro !

Davvero non so cosa dire è un regalo stupendo!

----------

## maninthebox1

te lo avevo detto che ti avrei fatto gli auguri!

il portatile come va?

----------

## iridium103

auguriz koma  :Smile: 

buon uso del portatile!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

allora ..

mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1

mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3

mkswap /dev/hda2

eh come? non ho sentito bene  :Very Happy: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Happy Birthday!

----------

## jikko

auguri  :Smile: 

p.s. il mio e' il 6.10   :Cool: 

----------

## Raffo

auguri!!

----------

## mouser

Auguri koma!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tanti emerge a teeee
> 
> Tanti ebuild a teeeee
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

(prova reiserfs x la root!    :Wink:  )   :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

non è giusto!!!!

stamattina prestissimo io volevo aprire un thread per fare gli auguri a koma ma non l'ho fatto perchè con sta storia degli [OT] non volevo magari sentirle...e poi voi lo avete fatto prima di me e nessuno vi ha detto niente!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

va beh, ora mi accodo alla lista: AUGURONI KOMA!!!!!!

ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## knefas

vabe', anche i miei auguri a koma!

----------

## Benve

Auguri   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

happy emerge!

ciao

----------

## gutter

Tanti auguri anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Oi il 31 e' il mio  :Smile:  Facciamo un thread di auguri sideralis, il nostro altro amico rhapsody (voi non lo conoscete ma koma si) di sideralis li fa il 30  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Oi il 31 e' il mio  Facciamo un thread di auguri sideralis, il nostro altro amico rhapsody (voi non lo conoscete ma koma si) di sideralis li fa il 30 

 

Meglio cambiare il titolo a questo post e mettere tutti gli auguri qui. Non voglio trovarmi troppi OT per auguri meglio centralizzare qua

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meglio cambiare il titolo a questo post e mettere tutti gli auguri qui. Non voglio trovarmi troppi OT per auguri meglio centralizzare qua

 

Concordo.

----------

## BlueInGreen

@koma:

Amore denaro e salute!!!!

----------

## Sasdo

Tanti auguri!

Buon Compleanno!

il mio comple è il 22/06.... me lo regalate un iBook per quella data?

 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## paperp

Auguroni!!!!!!!!

E buona compilazione!!

Una provatina a reiser4 glieladarei.!!

..mi sono dimenticato che notbuk ti hanno preso??

----------

## lavish

Auguri koma... hai finito l'installazione? 

ps. quanti anni compi?

@mods: penso sia una buona idea fare di questo topic un contenitore d'auguri ^_^ (cambiando titolo ovviamente)

----------

## shev

Mmm, si poteva anche continuare nel topic aperto da koma in cui annunciava l'acquisto.... ma per questa volta chiudiamo un occhio. Auguri koma  :Wink: 

/me scassapalle  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

buhuuuuuuuuuu il caricabatterie del portatile non funza :° non posso installare la gentooooooo buhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu devo aspettare marted che mi arriva quello nuovoooooooo buhuuuuuuuuuuuu :° nessuno abita a Torino ed ha un latitude?

Almeno mi davate una caricatina   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wildancer

Il mio compleanno è stato il 10 gennaio, e sto ancora aspettando il mio di portatilino... approposito qualcuno mi dà un'opinione sulla scelta?

ASPIRE 1513LMI (ATH64-3400+ 60GB HD + 512MB (Lo porto a 1 G) DVD-DUAL)

Acer ovviamente!

----------

## koma

Non mi piacciono gli acer, ho sempre avuto problemi sia con acer che con compaq mentre mi sono trovato strabene con fujitsu toshiba e Dell (per l'appunto).

Non voglio essere critico nei cofronti di quel portatile ma a me l'amd sta qui (processori su cui puoi cuocere uova e overclock assurdi DI FABBRICA). E non ritengo abbastanza matura la 64bit.

In ogni caso è un bel giocattolino spece il masterizzatoire dual

----------

## lavish

[OT]

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non voglio essere critico nei cofronti di quel portatile ma a me l'amd sta qui (processori su cui puoi cuocere uova e overclock assurdi DI FABBRICA). E non ritengo abbastanza matura la 64bit.
> 
> In ogni caso è un bel giocattolino spece il masterizzatoire dual

 

29 gradi qui.... non sono athlon-xp man  :Wink:  Certo che per un laptop... bha... dipende dalle esigenze... in ogni caso se vogliamo scannarci su questo ci sono 2 topic al riguardo

Cya

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Meglio cambiare il titolo a questo post e mettere tutti gli auguri qui. Non voglio trovarmi troppi OT per auguri meglio centralizzare qua 
> 
> Concordo.

 

Piccolo Up, per far gli auguri al piccolo gechetto earcar che oggi (14 Luglio) compie i suoi primi 18 anni!!!!! 

tanti auguri amico!  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:   :Surprised: 

Siamo un po troppo lontani, perciò divertiti anche per me alla tua mega festa!

----------

## Little Cash

Auguri Koma, anche se non ho capito la storia del portatile (perdonatemi sono stato assente per un po' mi sono perso qualcosa credo)

 :Smile: 

P.S.: So che non se ne ricordera' nessuno ma il mio compleanno e' il 28 Agosto.... e con questo sono 24 anni.... mi sento vecchio  :Shocked:  .. scherzo  :Cool: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ehm.. il thread è stato riesumato per fare gli auguri a EARCAR!  :Very Happy: 

Auguri!

----------

## earcar

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Piccolo Up, per far gli auguri al piccolo gechetto earcar che oggi (14 Luglio) compie i suoi primi 18 anni!!!!! 
> 
> tanti auguri amico!     

 

Grazie blue!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sono commosso  :Crying or Very sad:   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Siamo un po troppo lontani, perciò divertiti anche per me alla tua mega festa!

 

Ci proverò...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Auguri!

 

Grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

sarebbe magari meglio cambiare il titolo di questo 3d per renderlo più generico?

in ogni caso auguri anche da parte mia earcar!  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Auguri a ercar  :Smile: 

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> sarebbe magari meglio cambiare il titolo di questo 3d per renderlo più generico?

 

"Happy Birtday (and Hacking too)" pensi che vada bene?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Auguri a ercar 
> 
>  *luna80 wrote:*   sarebbe magari meglio cambiare il titolo di questo 3d per renderlo più generico? 
> 
> "Happy Birtday (and Hacking too)" pensi che vada bene?

 

 :Wink:  perchè no!?

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ehm.. il thread è stato riesumato per fare gli auguri a EARCAR! 
> 
> Auguri!

 

buon compleanno!

 :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Non posso che unirmi agli auguri per il buon earcar!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

Auguri earcar! ... 

 :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   (18 Candeline)

----------

## rota

@koma ...solo adesso o letto ...auguri........... :Wink: 

PS il 27 di sto mese e il mio compleanno ...25.....anni ...e vissuti tutti da leone.....

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso auguri anche da parte mia earcar! 

 

IDEM  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

Auguri earcar!!!

Scusate ma ho visto il 3d solo oggi  :Smile: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Auguri anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ---willy---

mi unisco agli auguri anche se un po' in ritardo, ma ieri avevo 2 esami e sono stato lontano dal forum (e dai videogiochi  :Crying or Very sad:  ). AUGURI earcar!!!!!

bellissima cmq questa cosa degli auguri!  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: è qui che ci si prenota per gli auguri di compleanno??? 21/7 !!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

p.p.s.: e un notebook a me?????

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

>  21/7 !!!            

 

io il 22! ma sbaglio o fine luglio è un periodo con molte nascite?

----------

## fctk

già... io compio 19 anni il 19 luglio...  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io il 22! ma sbaglio o fine luglio è un periodo con molte nascite?

 

Ad avvalorare la tua tesi c'è anche il mio compleanno a fine luglio  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad avvalorare la tua tesi c'è anche il mio compleanno a fine luglio 

 

Fine luglio quando?

Io sono nato il 31  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

O è vera la tesi di Ic3M4n che vuole molte nascite in questo periodo...

oppure i Cancri/Leoncini hanno una innata inclinazione verso Gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fine luglio quando?
> 
> Io sono nato il 31   
> ...

 

Idem  :Wink: 

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O è vera la tesi di Ic3M4n che vuole molte nascite in questo periodo...
> 
> oppure i Cancri/Leoncini hanno una innata inclinazione verso Gentoo 

 

Possibilissimo  :Laughing: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Siamo arrivati anche a questo!!! Wow, che bella la comunità gentoo. Auguri a tutti!!!!

----------

